# Can i survive in Abu Dhabi on 7,500 aed?!



## bertie1980 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

Looking for realistic advice, i am considering moving to UAE to work in a health and leisure club. The salary is 7,500 aed a month benefits incl accomodation/medical/flight home/duty meal

Is this is enough for a single person who earns about the same in the uk£1250 but has to pay rent etc here, so it seem like it would be better there

Please can someone advice me? 

I like sport and going out not every night and a bit of shopping. Realisticly i can't see how food and the above will cost more than £300 a week in uk money, am i wrong?

Advice much needed

Thanks


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

if they are paying your accommodation i would assume you can easily survive in abu dhabi.


----------

